# Film reviews and recommendations



## Ol'gaffer (Jun 30, 2004)

Seen a film lately that you liked, love or loathed?

Recommend it here and give it even a shot to review it if you like.

I'll start, last night I watched Michael Moores Fahrenheit 9/11

FAHRENHEIT 9/11


Michael Moore is a name that is on everyones lips these days, the one American who is both hated and loved by many. To some he is the single voice of truth in this world, to others he is simply a liar hellbent on doing anything just to ridicule Bush. 

I'm not here to decide or say wether or not he is either of the two, but I can say that like Bowling for Columbine, Moores' newest docu-film "Fahrenheit" is a thought provoking, melancholy and exhillirating film.

The film begins with a monologue from Moore in which he presents his argument, he makes it clear from the first few lines that are said that this is an all out attack towards Bush. This is a documentary made for the soul purpose as to show the nation what Moore believes that Bush is. By the first ten minutes, he makes a good point, and I for one, was immediatly hooked and eager to hear more Moore. 

We move to a chilling moment when the screen goes black, and the audience, us, are treated to a horrifyingly realistic sound of an aeroplane crashing into a building, followed by actual footage from the day of the accident. But Moore is wise in this case, instead of concentrating on showing us numerous shots of the burning Twin Towers, we are treated to short moments of grief of the civilians, to the shock and pandemonium that each person felt that day, it seems so unreal to this day. 

Moore continues with numerous theories, some more realistic than others, all in mind to prove his point. While mainly the whole thing stays intact with little room for questioning Moores ideas. At times it feels that Moore is trying a bit too hard. But the evidence and archive material is undeniably fascinating and disturbing. Many points and evidence that Moore brings forward, things such as the links between Bush and the Bin Laden family, the reasons behind the war in Iraq, the reminders how just three years ago Bush and Rumsfeld stated without a doubt that Saddam could not have any nuclear weapons and that they are constantly monitoring his situation and that he is not a threat. In the end, when we move to the battle field and see just what is going on, some may feel sick, others may feel that it's justified, while others like myself may question that just where is humanity going? The entire sequence in the front lines reminded me of a quote from George Orwell, "If you want to imagine the future, imagine a boot stomping on a human face for an eternity."

The film moves surprisingly easily forward, considering it's tone and material, and while keeping the watcher entirely transfixed to the message that the film is trying to prove, it never once causes the viewer to feel that this information is being shoved down their throats, nor does the viewer feel that the film is a web of lies. Clever lies, or truthful documentary? It's up for each and everyone to decide themselves.

Overall, after watching Fahrenheit, at least I was, full of mixed emotions. On one hand the film was an eye opener as to how corrupt things are today, and how horribly wrong the whole 'war' is. But on the other hand, I was left questioning wether or not everything I saw was true. The whole media debacle that has come and gone before this has left it's mark on me. But I'll end this by quoting Mulder from the X-Files.

"I want to believe"

4/5 Stars


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 30, 2004)

*spolier*


Just saw "The Day After Tomorrow"-must have annoyed everyone with my smart-arse comments and rude jokes. In a film packed with cliches, I managed to pick out most of them-except I though the lead character's best friend would be eaten by wolves-but he wasn't. 

Also nice to see the message about not taking nature for granted and the girl (I am terrible with names!) had very pretty eyes.

But the best film I have seen in the last few weeks has to be 'Once Upon a Time In Mexico'- a superb movie.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jun 30, 2004)

I wrote a long rant as a reply to Lantys and mine discussion on the movie, Day After Tomorrow. Lanty liked it a lot, while I disliked the second half of the movie. The first half is very well made, but once it get's to the sentimental gibberish on "we will prevail!" I felt that my gag reflex had started acting up again 

Once Upon a Time in Mexico? The Robert Rodriguez movie? Yes, that was a fun movie, very inspirational for amateur film-makers. Also, Johnny Depp is just amazing in everything he does.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 30, 2004)

> I wrote a long rant as a reply to Lantys and mine discussion on the movei, Day After Tomorrow. Lanty liked it a lot, while I disliked the second half of the movie. The first half is very well made, but once it get's to the sentimental gibberish on "we will prevail!" I felt that my gag reflex had started acting up again



Yes.

"You are my husband who I split from because he was taking too much interest in his work, although I have feelings for you I will hide them in a facade of pseudo-coldness. I think it will take some kind of earth shattering natural disaster to get us back on track"
"Or a visit to a strip-club"
"Do you remember when me and my sister went to <insert hot place> and you didn't come, you were too busy in <insert cold place> doing <insert boring activity>
"Yeah, about your sister, she had a really cute bu..."
"Oh, it looks like the world may end and our son is out there burning Nietzsche and making googly-eyes at the hottie who was making googly eyes at the rich, obnoxious handsome Princeton graduate, but she changes her mind after the guy rescues her from a really big flood when she heroically gets some woman her passport, I think her life will be in danger as a result and he will save her by fighting <insert carnivore here>"
"Yes, I must go and save him....let's see it is minus 20 degrees outside, we are in the middle of an ice age and I will take my two assistants with me, one seems to be flirting with the Chinese girl, we will have no multi-culturalism here thank you very much, though no doubt the bumbling one will survive and the other will heroically save us somehow and I will make a smart-aleck comment when the guy I save wakes up"
"Yes, and eat the fat one, he has more meat on him
"Nay, dear this is Hollywood."
"Ah yes. Oh, and I Love you."
"Yes. Me too"
"Love me"
"Now I love me"
"Whatever, save our son by driving in the middle of an ice age and if that fails walk 40 miles"
"Yes, and then I will find the party think they are dead <insert number here> times and hug my son for two hours, cue smiles all around"
"Yes and hopefully our son will marry that hottie, the poor black guy and the rich guy will become friends and the Mexicans try and block us from entering their nation"
"Americans entering Mexico illegally? It must be the end of the world"
"Well yes, you were the one who discovered it, oh and we will also have to accommodate the vice president who is very much anti-science but eventually learns that you are the paragon of perfection and all that is good"



> Also, Johnny Depp is just amazing in everything he does.



Ah Johnny Depp he is my favourite actor! Corrupt C.I.A agent, hilarious pirate and dopey New England doctor-he can play them all!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 9, 2004)

Johnny Depp is great (his looks don't hurt him any either lol)-have you guys seen Chocolat and/or Edward Scissorhands? Per-ty good.

I saw Shrek a few weeks ago with a few of my friends. Seems childish but has several great moments, and zero bad ones. I had to restrain my friend from laughing too hard, and he I. 4-ish + stars.

It's fairly old, but has anybody seen Newsies? Excellentexcellentexcellent!!!!
Hot stars, good plot, nice choreography, roushing music, a nice lack of love story, and lots of incredibly sexy New Yawk accents. *swoon*


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 12, 2004)

SPIDERMAN 2

you must see this movie!!!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 12, 2004)

I did see Spiderman 2 and I did like it quite a bit, even though I did not like the first one at all.

Another movie that I just saw, although again, but everyone should see it atleast once.

TRUE ROMANCE

written by Quentin Tarantino and directed by Tony Scott. This adrenaline kick of a movie is one of the sweatest, coolest and through and through toughest romance action movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jul 13, 2004)

Ol'Gaffer said:


> Another movie that I just saw, although again, but everyone should see it atleast once.
> 
> TRUE ROMANCE
> 
> written by Quentin Tarantino and directed by Tony Scott. This adrenaline kick of a movie is one of the sweatest, coolest and through and through toughest romance action movies I've ever seen.



It's a great film: I wonder what it would have been like with Tarantino actually at the helm (I haven't read the screenplay, but I hear it is out of chronological sequence like _Pulp Fiction_ and _Reservoir Dogs_). Any film that shows Balki with coke all over his face gets two thumbs up from me.

---------------------------------------------------------

I recently saw _Spartan_ (dir: David Mamet), fortunately at no cost, although I would like those 90 minutes of my life back. It's like a movie-length episode of _24_, only worse. It might have been improved with a better lead: Val Kilmer acts in this one like he is carved out of wood, even if he doesn't look it.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 13, 2004)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> It's a great film: I wonder what it would have been like with Tarantino actually at the helm (I haven't read the screenplay, but I hear it is out of chronological sequence like _Pulp Fiction_ and _Reservoir Dogs_). Any film that shows Balki with coke all over his face gets two thumbs up from me.



I read that Tarantino had said that he loved the way Tony Scott made the movie and that he couldn't have done a better job at that point in his life. Also, in Tarantinos script, Christian Slater dies in the end leaving Alabama alone as a widow. Now Natural Born Killers, there's a movie that Tarantino did not like the way it was made, he has openly stated that he absolutely hates the way Oliver Stone made the movie from his script.



> I recently saw _Spartan_ (dir: David Mamet), fortunately at no cost, although I would like those 90 minutes of my life back. It's like a movie-length episode of _24_, only worse. It might have been improved with a better lead: Val Kilmer acts in this one like he is carved out of wood, even if he doesn't look it.



I agree, Spartan was a dissapointment, even though I really like Val Kilmer, the whole thing felt just too long, too been-there-done-that and just too much in one movie. Kilmer is a good actor, he has done some really good roles (i.e Wonderland) but he also has numerous bad movies under his belt.


----------



## Starflower (Jul 13, 2004)

been ages since I saw anything new.. but I went to see Harry Potter 3 , and I liked it. Alfonso Cuaron has made quote a difference in the way Harry & co are portrayed.. the world is no longer squeaky clean and celluloid, but one filled with dark things and teenage angst. There has been a lot of tabloid specualtion whether the young actors are going to be too old to play their respective roles soon, but in the books they grow older every year too, I for one would love to see these three talented kids develop their roles further, should the plans for all seven books to be filmed go ahead... we'll see. but well worth seeing if you have seen the first t wo as well


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 13, 2004)

I would highly recommend these movies: (I rated them with stars)

"The Dark Half". -excellent horror flick.* * * * *

"Love and a 45" -good campy movie.* * * *

"Band of Brothers" -I'm sure you've seen it.* * * * *

"Raising Arizona" -one of Nick Cage's older movies.* * *

"How High" -Methodman/Redman.* * *

"Pacific Heights" -Michael Keaton is a bad guy.* * * *

"Spun" -psychotic movie about methamphetamines.* * *

"The Show" -Snoop Dogg (need I say more).* * * 

"Pappillon" (sp?) -Excellent movie starring Dustin Hoffman (70's).* * * * *

That's all folks! Only some of them are new but that's what I have to offer.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 13, 2004)

Starflower, I completely agree with you. Both on the movie and the actors.

Some new and old movies everyone should see, (I'll follow Greypilgrims method)

Harry Potter 3 - Great, great movie ****

13th Floor - Very well made sci-fi thriller, smarter than the matrix, and less pretencious by the truckload. ****

Gattaca - a beautiful movie about humanity in the future with genetics developed so far that normality is a taboo. ****

From Hell - A dark, disturbing but great vision of the Jack the Ripper murders, a comic book translation from the Alan Moore comics. *****

Nightmare Before Christmas - Beautiful story and a great musical makes this a must for christmas viewing. ****


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jul 13, 2004)

KING ARTHUR

What a waste of time this movie was... glad I got in for free as opposed to paying for it! It was a cheap, no-gore, inaccurate, somber, pointless ripoff of the Lord of the Rings and Braveheart. Any movie where Kiera Knightley prancing around in a leather war-thong in body paint is usually worth my time, but the fact that she was supposed to be Guenevere while doing so was completely absurd.

I won't go into the whole scheme of things, so as to not spoil any potential movie-goers, but this movie was utter ****. The story moved as smoothly as beer and vanilla ice cream.

1 1/2 stars


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jul 13, 2004)

Ol'gaffer said:


> 13th Floor - Very well made sci-fi thriller, smarter than the matrix, and less pretencious by the truckload. ****



_The 13th Floor_ is great, though I love _The Matrix_ as well (can't say the same for the sequels, though). Another film you should see that is in a similar vein is _eXistenZ_ (dir: David Cronenberg). Both _The 13th Floor_ and _eXistenZ_ end with a lingering undecidability between the real and the virtual which makes them interesting (the _Matrix_ trilogy, for a split-second, looked like going this way as well).

Other must-see films:

A Clockwork Orange 
2001: A Space Odyssey 
The Shining (can you guess whose local TV station has been playing a lot of Kubrick recently?)
Alien 
Aliens
Terminator 2
Run Lola Run
O Brother Where Art Thou?
The Big Lebowski
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Seven
The Usual Suspects
Donnie Darko


----------



## Lindir (Jul 14, 2004)

I must recommend a movie too - 'Little Big Man', starring Dustin Hoffman. 
It's my absolute all time favourite. I think I've seen it for about 30 times and I love it to bits.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 14, 2004)

Arthur, 

Existenz is one of my all time favorite movies, a really great movie that shows the Matrix how it's done with a small budjet.

Also, the choices on that list of yours are simply astounding, some brilliant movies there, Donnie Darko, Lock Stock, Clockwork, Aliens, Terminator 2, Run Lola Run, O Brother Where Art Thou?, The Big Lebowski, Reservoir, and pretty much all the movies on that list are simply top class.

Lindir, I also enjoyed Little Big Man very much, though I think that Dustin Hoffman is at his best in Rainman..

(but I have to admit, I simply love his campy, neurotic and just plain ol'crazy Captain Hook in Spielbergs much hated movie "Hook")


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 10, 2004)

A few more recommendations for ya: 

"Moving Violations" -a comedy from the 80's about driving school.* * * 

"Red Dawn" -if you haven't seen it, you must rent this movie.* * * * *

"Full Metal Jacket" -I quote this movie every day of my life.* * * * *

"Friday the 13th, Part 1" -I think this is Kevin Bacon's first movie.* * * 
...(maybe Ol'Gaffer could clear that up?)...

PS: Arthur V.'s movies all rock!!!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 10, 2004)

Friday part 1 is according to my knowledge the first real role that Kevin Bacon was in. It's a pity it was such a bad movie. 

Recently watched:

LotR RotK - While not a five star movie yet as a theatrical edition, still can't be denied it's cinematic glory, a harmony of beautiful story telling, cinematography and music. ****

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - The beginning drags a bit, but so does the books. while a bit jumpy in places, and overlooks some parts that should not be overlooked, a major improvement still over the two first movies. ****

King Arthur - Jerry Bruckheimer and Antoine Fuqua try to do historical Arthur, and fail entirely. Worth only seeing in a matinee and only for Stellan Skarsgård. **

Evil - Swedens contender for best foreign film in 2003. While some dialogue was a bit overdoing it, still a very powerful and well made movie. ***

Open Water - Blair Witch Project in water, and it's a good thing! Providing some really terrifying moments, this ultra cheap movie is one of the scariest shark movies since Jaws. ****

The Village - Some will hate the plot twists, some will love them. But there is no denying that M.Night can create a beautiful movie, every shot is perfect and it features some of the best cinematography in years. For the record, I loved the movie. *****


----------



## Talierin (Sep 10, 2004)

Vanity Fair - *** - kind of a weird movie, was rather hard to follow, and it lost it's charm after about the first half hour - but the costume were pretty!

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra - *********** -  it's fast becoming my favorite movie ever!

The Princess Diaries 2 - *** 1/2 - Cute, rather predictible, but it got the job done


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 10, 2004)

Evil, OpenWater, and The Village all look good...are they avail. in the United States? For rent?

Oh...Kevin B.'s first real role, eh? I thought so.

WARNING, DO NOT PAY MONEY TO SEE THIS MOVIE..."Godsend" ...what a piece of ****.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 10, 2004)

Evil I'm not too sure about, it being a Swedish film and all.

The Village is in theatres now, as is Open Water.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll be watching those movies, thanks Ol'Gaffer!  

A coupla more recommendations:

"The Dark Crystal" -a fantasy movie from the 80's, kinda cheesy, but really cool at the same time * * * *

"Drunken Master" -Jackie Chan's finest, and funniest * * * *

"Friday, Next Friday, Friday After Next" -Ice Cube isn't just a great rapper, the man can act! * * * *


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 17, 2004)

One more...

"Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" -very cool fight scenes, cool story too * * * *


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Sep 20, 2004)

My favorite movies are:

_Star Wars_ (all of them) - I suppose little need be said about these, save that I think a lot of people unfairly underappreciate the prequels.

_Psycho_ - Just about as close to a perfect movie as you'll find. There's a lot more to it than the (justifiably) famous shower scene - the brilliant violation of certain movie conventions, a very clever manipulation of the audience, an incredible score, and more.

_Vertigo_ - One of Hitchcock's deepest and darkest movies (the other being _The Birds_). There are many, many layers to this movie, and it can be enjoyed on any of several levels - as a straightforward mystery-thriller, as a surreal fantasy, as a psychological study, as an essay in philosophy, etc.

_Rear Window_ - A very inventive way of telling a story. I still can't figure out what makes this movie so great - when I think about it, the plot seems fairly ordinary. But when I watch it . . . well, it seems anything but ordinary. There are other Hitchcock films I could list (I'm a big fan), but I think three is enough.

_Seven Samurai_ - When I first saw this, I expected to enjoy it mainly for its historical value - Kurosawa has had a huge influence on a lot of other directors. But I found that I enjoyed it immensely in its own right. Well-written and beautifully directed.

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ - Next to this, movies like _The Matrix_ look like superficial thrillers (and _The Matrix_ is not a superficial thriller). Some complain about the pace of the movie. To me, that's like complaining about the length of _The White Album_ - the slow pace of _2001_ is an essential part of the appeal of the movie.

_Dr. Strangelove_ - Without having seen this, I would never have believed that a movie could be so incredibly dark and so incredibly funny at the same time. This is the epitome of the "dark comedy".

_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ - Monty Python initially struggled a bit with the feature format, neither going completely stream of consciousness as in _The Flying Circus_ nor yet going for a fully cohesive narrative. The result is a plot that essentially just serves as a context for a series of skits. Fortunately, as usual, those skits are very, very funny.

_Monty Python's Life of Brian_ - Just as good as _The Holy Grail_, though for some reason a lot less famous. The overall narrative is here a lot stronger.

_The In-Laws_ - Well written and well directed, but it's the interaction between Peter Falk's CIA agent and Alan Arkin's dentist that makes this movie great.

_Duck Soup_ - The best of the Marx Brothers movies and perhaps the best comedy until the 1950s or 1960s. Some modern viewers will not go for the style of humor - but others will. I think this is a hilarious film that ranks up there right below the _Python_ movies.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 20, 2004)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow - *************

OMG this is the best movie I've seen in a looooooooong time! I absolutely loved it! The style, the cinematograpy, even the beautiful diffused lighting, and oh gosh, the design of the ships and everything!

The plot was even pretty good for a movie with high special effects, although a bit sketchy in parts. But as long as you just suspend common sense for an hour and 45 minutes, you'll love it. Gwyneth Paltrow and Jude Law have a great non-romance romance, and Angelina Jolie kicked serious butt.

*sigh* I loved it, I wanna go see it again!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 8, 2004)

New films! yay!

Lost Skeleton of Cadavra - Righty, so after reading Talierins hype for this, I decided to take a look at it. I absolutely loathe this movie, I hate it down to it's every frame. AVOID AT ALL COSTS *

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow - Not quite what I expected, but then again, after drooling over the trailers for months now, I might as well have expected the second coming of Christ. A very good movie, above average and a real feat in creating some of the most believable special effects ever. Shows Lucas how to do great effects and a good story as well. ***

Napoleon Dynamite - A Truly bizarre movie, with no real story to tell, very little (if any) charecter developement. But somehow, it managed to make me feel for the charecters and share their grief and joy, and though Napoelon may seem to be a hateful git, in the end you can't help but feel for him and really feel good by the time the movie ends. ***

Seven Samurai - I saw the restored print, in all it's glory. A cinematic triumph with everything in it screaming excellence. One for the ages. *****

Titanic - Say what you want about DiCaprio, but there's little denying the sheer ambitiousness and awesome work that Cameron achieved with the movie. Some of the best epic Dramatic story telling, and though overlong in the middle, the visuals, acting and blend of entertaining story telling make up for some of the overflowing sentimentality in parts. ****

The Beach - A very odd film as well. DiCaprio is in fine form, but Danny Boyles film can't seem to hold together considering it's long running time, and while the story starts off very promisingly. It soon turns to a pre-adult Lord of the Flies movie. It's a shame, with some work on the script and this might have been a really amazing movie, now it's just a good try. **

28 Days Later - A Zombie film without the zombies. A film about the end of civilization without the end of the world. Danny Boyles satiric, talkative and moving horror thriller is a gem of a movie in any way you look at it. It's also one of the most profitable indie films in the history of Britain. *****


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (Oct 8, 2004)

On TV I saw, again, one of my favorites movies of all times:
Gladiator


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 8, 2004)

I looove that movie!!!

"Girl Next Door" -adult film industry crosses paths with a senior prom, good acting and a twisted plot (its really a love story) * * *

"American Wedding" -this movie is hilarious!!! * * * *


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 16, 2004)

The Bourne Supremacy - Matt Damon returns in a excellent sequel to the Bourne Identity. Proving that he has what it takes to be a real action star. The movie is full of thrills and great set pieces, without ever fumbling into stupidity. A thinking mans spy thriller and proof that the new JB may not be James Bond, but Jason Bourne. ****

Collateral - Michael Manns new thriller, Tom Cruise in his second best villain role since Lestat. Jamie Foxx does a surprisingly effective and proffessional turn as the cabbie Max. The premise is one of the best since Speed, and Manns direction works perfectly through the entire movie. Has chances of being the best movie of the year. *****

Red Dragon - The first Hannibal Lecter story in chronological order, and the last of the movies. Anthony Hopkins is still terrific as Lecter. Ralph Fiennes does a star turn as Dolarhyde and convinces me even more of his suitability for Voldemort. Emma Watson is frail and beautiful as the blind Alice, Edward Norton does a steady role as the haunted Will Graham. Also a surprisingly dark movie from Brett Ratner, director of Rush Hour 2. ****


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree with Ol'Gaffer...RED DRAGON is a awesome flick.  

"Plunckett and Macleane" ~This movie has Arwen in it plus that Begby guy from Trainspotting. It's set back in the mid 1700's. * * *1/2


----------

